# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  vancouver bc

## soyabeans

any restaurant  and hotel suggestions in Vancouver

----------


## Peter NJ

Ive only been once and stayed at the Four Seasons..Great location and great Hotel..I highly recommend you take the Bus Trip to Whistler..The Sea to Sky highway is not to be missed..The Gondola to Grouse MT was fun too..The scenery in the entire area is trippy..

----------


## GayleR

I like The Opus hotel. http://www.opushotel.com/vancouver.html It's a contemporary (but not cold) boutique property in Yaletown, a trendy, walkable area. You can rent bikes a block away and bike the seawall and Stanley Park - a beautiful ride.

----------


## MIke R

> I highly recommend you take the Bus Trip to Whistler..The Sea to Sky highway is not to be missed..The Gondola to Grouse MT was fun too...




second that..I can only speak for the ski  areas....very nice

----------


## lloyd

My favorite is the Pan Pacific -great waterfront action- sea planes ,etc,but the Four Seasons is great too.
Don't miss Granville Island,Robson St,Commercial Dr.,Grouse Mountain, and if you have time,take the float plane over to Victoria- the harbour to harbour  hop gives a wonderful view of the gulf islands

----------


## kenh

There are lots of nice hotels in Vancouver.

http://www.wedgewoodhotel.com/?gclid...FQo0QgodOlCQLw

http://www.fairmont.com/hotelvancouver

The Wedgewood is a smaller boutique hotel and the Fairmont is somewhat larger but both very good.

As for restaurants the choices are many but this group is acclaimed and has sent chefs to James Beard House. Araxi is in Whistler and the remainder are downtown, all within walking distance of the Hotels mentioned in the posts.

http://www.toptable.ca/

Bus or car to whistler would be nice day trip but you could allways take the ferry to Victoria for a day trip.

http://www.tourismvancouver.com/visitors/

Let me know if you need anything and I will try and help.

Ken

----------


## soyabeans

many thanks for all of your help.....very valuable information.....our son is moving there is November so, we will be planning a trip soon

----------


## amyb

So now it's farewell to London town and time to live in the colonies.  Wishing him well.

----------

